# Black GSD in horrible condition



## mich080892 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is my first time posting here, so if I'm in the wrong place please feel free to move this post. 


I am a member in an online community in my country, and active in the Pets section. I was browsing the forums and stumbled across a thread. This man claims that he is helping a friend to sell a black german shepherd dog, 5-6 years of age, female, trained. The dog is in horrible condition. They said her fur is like that because she just came out from her heat cycle, but I don't think that is a good reason. 

Here are the pictures. Warning they may be graphic to some.
http://kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=1104179

The people posting in the thread were horrified by the condition and told the original poster to don't even bother selling the dog. I posted saying that I am wiling to foster her until she is better and find her a new owner, but I need to convince my mom since she thinks five dogs is a lot to feed. However, this is a few weeks situation only, and if I don't do anything it is likely that the dog will be sold to a backyard breeder. Please keep her in your thoughts and hope that my mom will agree on fostering her. Also, if you know anyone who lives in Indonesia looking for a black gsd, I believe she would be a wonderful addition









Thank you ^^


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor thing!







It looks like the people who had her didn't take care of her at all. Yet, she still has a sweet expression and a look of hope in her eyes. I sure hope you can take her in and help her get away from that bad situation. It's so nice of you to want to help her.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, and welcome to the group!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please help this girl if you can. she needs someone to come to her aid, and the sooner the better. bless her heart.

yes, and welcome to the board!


----------



## mich080892 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying my very best to convince the original poster that the dog should not be sold to just anyone but treated first. Hopefully he will let the dog stay with me for recovery before being sold to a dog-loving person. I don't care who the money goes to, but that dog should just not be sold in that condition. 

And thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

What horrible shape she is in. That isn't from coming out of heat that is from abuse. Poor girl. I hope you can help her.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

so i wonder if the elbow callouses, sagging nipples, visible ribs & spine, over grown toe nails, empty bowl, muddy pads and being choked are from her recent heat cycle as well???

it literally made me sick to look at her photos.

that poor poor baby. the poster child for "used and abused"

karin is right tho, there is that faint bit of hope in her eyes still!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderso i wonder if the elbow callouses, sagging nipples, visible ribs & spine, over grown toe nails, empty bowl, muddy pads and being choked are from her recent heat cycle as well???
> 
> it literally made me sick to look at her photos.
> 
> ...


I could have not said it better!!
Michelle thanks so much for trying to help this poor girl,
I will keep her in my prayers that she gets to go home with you!!

Yes welcome to the board!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Bless your heart for trying to do something, anything for this poor girl. I hope you get to take her and get her healthy and spayed before you find a good owner for her. This is definitely abuse!!!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

God bless you for helping her out. That is something you will be forever blessed for. I can't believe the shape she's in. Poor thing. No pet deserves to be mishandled like that. All they do is give us love, loyalty and inconditional companionship. Thanks so much for helping her. You are a great human being.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I cannot look at this. It angers me too much.


----------



## mich080892 (Jul 23, 2008)

The sad thing is this person owns many dogs in conditions similar to this, some even worse D: He has 2 goldens, a rottie and a dobie D:

No news from him yet though. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## mich080892 (Jul 23, 2008)

The person who posted messaged me saying that he just got off the phone with her owners and says she is gaining weight. He will take more pictures tomorrow to show. Looks like she won't be going anywhere D:


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Not such good news Huh?


----------

